# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Aguas residuales: beneficios de reutilizarlas

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar una solución para no desperdiciar demasiada agua, ya que manejo un campo de golf y uso mucha agua, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de cómo poder reutilizar el agua sin tener que gastar más. Si están teniendo problemas en que gastan mucha agua en cualquiera de sus empresas, vean la página de:* Aguas residuales: Beneficios de reutilizarlas | FrancorTemas similares: aguas residuales. "Sólo las agroexportadoras tratan las aguas residuales 20% de aguas residuales domésticas reusadas son tratadas para el agro Las aguas residuales sin tratamiento y su impacto en la agroexportación Curso de  tratamiento biológico de las aguas residuales agroindustriales

----------

